# Sor´s Word Bearer host



## soresh (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the title says it all, im not sure how often i will be able to udpate it since im going back o study soon... However i will try not to let you guys down
Anyhow enough talk here are the photos

First squad:


















































Second squad:










































The defilers:

















some of you asked about a tutorial on how to make em... i will prodably be making a cc defiler so i will try to do the tutorial in the near future

well next up for painting are my summoned deamons... here is a test subject:











Anyhow i will try to update this topic as often as i can (need to get much painting done)


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome to the projects logs, nice work so far - I will be dipping in to this one i think 

Love the demon thing, not fully familair with chaos so not sure what it is - but it looks cool.

+rep


----------



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

Those look really sweet. I hope when I'm done with my WBs that they turn out half as good. I'm not a big fan of the bare heads for CSMs but my favorite model is definitely the 1st champ. keep it up.


----------



## Unanything (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow! They are amazing! I really like the baldie Champion in the de-Imperialised Mk. 8 armour with the fist. TONS of character there. You kinda forget it's de-Imp'ed with the buckets of character he sweats.

I also like the other fist-wielding champion's fist and helmet. Nice job on his helmet! How did you manage that without leaving score marks?

I normally prefer Word Bearers with a more sombre or magenta-leaned colour of red, but these are brilliant! They have a very devilish quality about them. Blood Red coated in which wash(es)? They suit the gloss effect the wash(es) give(s).


----------



## soresh (Jan 24, 2008)

Unanything said:


> Wow! They are amazing! I really like the baldie Champion in the de-Imperialised Mk. 8 armour with the fist. TONS of character there. You kinda forget it's de-Imp'ed with the buckets of character he sweats.
> 
> I also like the other fist-wielding champion's fist and helmet. Nice job on his helmet! How did you manage that without leaving score marks?
> 
> I normally prefer Word Bearers with a more sombre or magenta-leaned colour of red, but these are brilliant! They have a very devilish quality about them. Blood Red coated in which wash(es)? They suit the gloss effect the wash(es) give(s).


Actually the red is :
1. scorched brown
2. scab red 
3. scar red + red gore 50/50
4. red gore -> baal red wash -> badab black wash 

the glossyness is partially due to the heavy washing... im still learning how to get the washes to flow the way i want Anyhow thnks for the comments guys... i will have another deamon prototype in a few days...that and i could show you my chosen conversions they wont be painted for a while but still

All praises 
Sor


----------



## Unanything (Jul 21, 2009)

soresh said:


> Actually the red is :
> 1. scorched brown
> 2. scab red
> 3. scar red + red gore 50/50
> 4. red gore -> baal red wash -> badab black


Very nice! I also discovered the champion's head is in fact a Chaos Warrior head. Duh. :crazy:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

They are looking really nice Soresh!

A nice dark gritty red feeling to them that really fits World Bearers, and using Legion specific shoulderpads really ties everything together very nicely. Looking forward to the defiler tut and the DP:biggrin:

Have some very well deserved motivation rep!


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

lookin good man. makes me wanna go back and redo my own word bearers. those defilers are amazing. can t wait for more pics. rep +


----------



## Theladrion Scarlock (Aug 20, 2009)

Great looking bunch there. If you don't mind I actually will go back and redo my bearers in that colour scheme, as the scab red/redgore/red ink/badab black I have going is way too dark to be an eyecatcher. I was thinking of going over them again with blood red gore/blood red 50/50 to make them more organic, but yours are what my mental image wanted to be :victory:

rock on


----------



## m.leboss (Aug 23, 2009)

those guys are really cool ! nice job!


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Aww... They look so good! +rep, cause you helped me with color scheme for my chapter.


----------



## soresh (Jan 24, 2008)

Tommorow i will try to post photos of my chosen squad (to be painted later unfortunately) and maybe some other stuff... I appoligise for not posting more painted pics but life i kinda hectic the last 2 weeks (begining studies)

All praises 
Sor


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

this looks very good keep it going rep+


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

They look great! I also have a WB army, but mine is old and a bit brighter.


----------

